# Нестабильность, грыжа диска, остеохондроз 2ст. Армия?



## Igor (10 Дек 2008)

Здравствуйте! 
Очень нужна ваша консультация...ни от кого ничего конкретного услышать не могу. Сам в медецине не разбираюсь так, что  бы понять: годен ли я к военной службе???
Очень прошу вас помочь! пытался сам разобраться в расписании болезней, но безуспешно( т.к. не имею мед образования!

Спортсмен. Было несколько травм. Травма головы: Ушиб головного мозка средней степени тяжести. Травма шеи (на греко-римской борьбе)(травмы не связанные). После траамы шей появились очень сильные боли, не мог пошевелить шеей, вынужденбыл обратиться в больницу.

Постоянная сильная боль, жжение в шейном отделе. Боль в плече, ухудшенная подвижность плеча, шеи.
БОль в пояснично-крестцовом отделе (от военкомата еще не проходил, но проходил ранее по своему желанию, делали снимки, поставили остеохондроз 2-степени, движения в пояснично-крестцовом отделе скованны болью, думаю там тоже не все в пордке) Очень частая головная боль. Головокружение.

в данный момент прохожу обследование в областной больнице (направил военкомат). имею на данный момент следующие резуьтаты:
-рентген в 4 проекциях С-отдела
описание:
 "Умеренно снижены диски С4-5, С5-6. Задние фиты и экзостозы на передне-верхних краях С5,6. В положении сгиба тело С4 сегмента смещается кпереди на 3,5 мм.
Заключение: Полисигментарный остеохондроз С отдела второй степени. Нестабильность в С4-5 сегменте. Конкресценация суставных отростков. Аномалия Кимерли"
Диагноз травмотолога:
"Шейный полисигментарный остеохондроз второй степени, нестабильность в сегменте С4-С5 аномалия развития верхнего отдела позвоночника, цервико-бралхиалгия,ФН(это написанно как-то не понятно, может другие буквы, но похожи очень на это)
Рекамендованно:
1. Ограничение физ. нагрузок.
2. тут тоже непонятно, написано какое-то лечение

вчера делал МРТ
Протокол МРТ-исследования

На серии томограм в 3-х проекциях спинной мозг прослежен до Д3, контуры его ровные, четкие, структура не изменена.
В Т2 режиме дегенеративные изменения межпозвоночных дисков С2-С3 дп С6-С7 в виде снижения высотыи уменьшения интенсивности МР-сигнала. По передним поверхностям тел позвонков С4-С6 определяются костные разрастания.
Межпозвоночный диск С4-С5 смежены церкулярно-дорзально на 1,5 мм.
Межпозвоночный диск С5-С6 смещен в позвоночный канал парасагиттально влево на 2 мм.
Костно-деструктивных изменений на исследуемом уровне не определяется. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены.

Заключение:
МР-признаки остеохондроза шейного отдела позвоночника. Грыжа диска С5-С6. Протрузия диска С4-С5.
Если надо - сделаю копии снимков и МРТ и помежю на сайт.

Надеюсь на Вашу помощь.


----------



## Ell (11 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Нестабильность, грыжа диска, остеохондроз 2ст. Армия?*

Проблемы годен - не годен к армии на форуме не обсуждаются и категорически запрещены.
Делаю Вам замечание.


----------

